# الطائرات المغربية الصنع



## azer2010 (31 مارس 2010)

:7:


----------



## ammar-kh (1 أبريل 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مغربية
طيب


----------



## nournms (1 أبريل 2010)

*تعارف*



ammar-kh قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مغربية
> طيب


 
مرحبا اخ عمار ممكن نتعرف:7:


----------



## بن عاطف (4 أبريل 2010)

يا اخي هل الطايرة الاخيرة هي الطائرة الروسية التي تفرد اجنحتها ام اني غلطان


----------

